
Virtual desktops for Windows - imakesnowflakes
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc817881
======
krylon
I remember giving this a try at work many years ago (in 2006, I think). I do
not know how far this tool has come since, but I remember being underwhelmed
in comparison to virtual desktops on GNOME back then.

From the description, the limitations that annoyed me back then persist - you
cannot move windows between desktops, nor can you pin a window to all desktops
at once.

(What is worse, though, is that it is not possible to set an arbitrary windows
to always be on top. The Win32 API allows this, but an application has to ask
for it, while on many Un*x desktops, this is a function of the window
manager.)

~~~
te0006
It hasn't become much better. I use it from time to time but cannot really
recommend it. The main problem is that some applications (e.g. LibreOffice) do
not cooperate well with Desktops. LibreOffice is unable to have multiple
documents open on different virtual desktops, they all open on one desktop no
matter what.

